# Great ballistics program online Nikon spot on



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Very simple to use. It has many adjustable variables. Everything from caliber, grains, ammo manufacturer, zero yardage,height of sight above center bore etc etc. Check it out. great way to save ammo while sighting in.


----------



## bman940 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ben., I have been using this Ballistic Program since it first came out. Nikon has added some great new advancement's to ther program since it first showed up. You can now enter atmospheric conditions such as temp and winde spped/direction. You can also maximize the
Nikon Bolt XR Crossbob scope using Spot On as well. Spot On can be found as an App for iphone and ipad as well as Android devices. Very handy to have in the field. 
Go to Nikonhunting.com, click the Spot On logo, register, it's free, then check out all the great data at your finger tips.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff Ben, thanks


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Check out iSnipe for the iPhone. It does cost $10, but this is the best ballistic software. It has about every commerical load you can think of already programmed in and it can pickup atomsphere conditions of the current location with a push of a button. If you lay the iPhone on the barrel while aiming at your target with will calculate the angle of the shot. You can store all of your ammo, rifles and shooting location for future quick references. I been using this software for about 4 years and I love it, it so accurate and it will allow you ot calculate a new shooting range based upon a zero range and give you the changes in clicks for your specific scope.


----------

